# APHA Stallion



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

My mare is currently booked for a breeding this year but with the coronavirus, not sure if the breeding will happen or not. With that being said, I hadnt really seen anything that caught my eye as far as APHA stallions go.

Im wanting a foal that will be versatile, good temperament, big feet, a bit of height, and if possible color but color is the least of my worries. I recently came across this stallion and was wondering what your thoughts were on him.....

Ive talked to my friend who breeds Paints quite often and she is unfamiliar with this stallion and his bloodlines as she follows Halter Horses more than anything.

So what are your thoughts on this stallion? And any other suggestions stallion wise for my mare? 
https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/scotchs+true+cowboy
https://www.allbreedpedigree.com/aces+april+dawn
First photo is my mare
Second is the stallion


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't like how butt high he is. I don't mind a little but I think he is a lot. You have a nice mare and I think she deserves better conformation wise on the stallion you choose for her. Exception could be if this is an old photo of him when he was 2 or 3 years old and in that case I'd want updated pictures.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

He is really really butt high and that would be a concern. What are your planned uses for him? Your mare is a little thick through the throatlatch and so is the stallion so you may want to look for something a little more refined


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Few more pics of the stallion.....Im looking for an all around foal, would like something versatile that could do a bit of everything, low levels but def an all around foal.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Stallion isn't horrible, but he's nothing special and doesn't compliment your mare all that well.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Paint mare I'm considering breeding as well. I looked at paint stallions and promptly dismissed most of them. I thought about crossing her with a thoroughbred but #1) too big #2) often hot tempered, or likely to have lameness problems. Although it would probably be a nice cross... I don't want a huge horse. 

I would not even consider a QH- they are too popular, often downhill. 

I've pretty much decided that I will out cross my mare with either a Connemara or an old style Morgan. I think it will improve her topline, and give you a more evenly balanced horse. Some German Riding ponies are nice as well. 

i would love to find a paint stallion with a level or uphill topline, and good jumping ability. But they are being so exclusively bred to be identical to the quarter horse. Honestly, I don't know what breeders are thinking. Most Paints are very downhill, as are most Quarter Horses. I'm seeing a trend for super straight hind legs, and I can't imagine that is healthy either.

If I was breeding for APHA registration, i would probably outcross to a thoroughbred or look for a paint stallion with some thoroughbred blood and a more even topline.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I sort of like this stallion:

Frederiksborg Horse Farm - Osage Spirit

Or if you want something more traditional:
https://www.stallionsnow.com/stallion-ad-1264230


----------



## Keira Cloudhawk (Nov 18, 2019)

You have a really nice mare that deserves better. The stallion isn't the worst I've seen in the stud book, but he isn't the best either. I think the main thing that screams at me is that he is butt-high and has a thick throatlatch. Like someone above said, he doesn't really complement your mare well. 
When I am looking for a stallion for my mare, and pay attention to similar conformation.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

that stud produces some nice foals. that said i agree he dose not truly compliment your foal. i will say downhill is not the WORST thing in the world. i have a 29 year old who is MORE butt hi and still super sound even WITH cushings. 

Your mare has a nice level topline and stockier leggs. you want something to compliment that instead of add in conformation faults that the mare dose not have.
one stud i like is a shining C Grulla stud. He has a level topline, nice movement and a decent build. hard to find good confo pics of him but i did find one with him standing mostly square.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> that stud produces some nice foals. that said i agree he dose not truly compliment your foal. i will say downhill is not the WORST thing in the world. i have a 29 year old who is MORE butt hi and still super sound even WITH cushings.
> 
> Your mare has a nice level topline and stockier leggs. you want something to compliment that instead of add in conformation faults that the mare dose not have.
> one stud i like is a shining C Grulla stud. He has a level topline, nice movement and a decent build. hard to find good confo pics of him but i did find one with him standing mostly square.


Yes his offsping have been decent IMO. I opted not to go with him, and have decided to go with an APHA/AQHA/PtHA/NSBA bucksin overo (not a carrier of LWO) stallion located in New Mexico named Sexy N My Carharts. The woman I bought my mare from has personally dealt with the owner before and said she is phenomenal to work with, and while he's an up and coming stallion, he has produced a World Champion AQHA, and overall I just really liked him.

As far as the Shining C stallion, thank you for recommending him! I actually was considering him! Thanks so much for your reply as well! Being built downhill isnt a huge concern of mine, but yes, I'd like to have a stallion as level as possible while keeping to the AQHA/APHA build, which Ive found a bit of a struggle to do. While searching I also discovered that I was looking for more of a horse that wasnt necessarily bred for work, more of a pleasure type horse so that was a very important choice in my stallion choice as well!

Thanks all for taking the time to reply and help me figure out what I was wanting and looking for stallion wise!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

New year 2021


Happy New Year!!!! goodbye 2020 hopefully, 2021 is a lot better than 2020 but I won't jinx it for everybody.😜😜




www.horseforum.com













Kwpn for sale | ehorses.com


Kwpn✔ ✔ for sale✔ Buy and sell horses on Europe's leading horse market




www.ehorses.com


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Has a picture posted of a pally mare with foal in another thread. Saying here's one of my breeding mares with a strong filly

Same mare and foal that sold on the open box rafter ranch page linked above. Only 14 years old and you own all these horses interesting.


----------

